# Model 94 scope



## Randle (Nov 6, 2000)

I have a Winchester Model 94 that I have had for years. There is a side mounted scope that I don't really care for. I have assumed this was the only way a scope could be attached because the shells eject out the top. Does anyone know if I used a conventional scope mount if the shells would still eject properly? I always feel like I cant hold the stock close because of the off set.


----------



## jcurtis (Oct 11, 2004)

Randle said:


> I have a Winchester Model 94 that I have had for years. There is a side mounted scope that I don't really care for. I have assumed this was the only way a scope could be attached because the shells eject out the top. Does anyone know if I used a conventional scope mount if the shells would still eject properly? I always feel like I cant hold the stock close because of the off set.


Unless it is a newer model with angle eject you must use a side mounted scope.

The angle eject model will have pre-tapped screw holes on the top for scope mounts, there should be screws in all 4 holes.


----------



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

I didn't like the option of a an off center scope, so I had the barrel drilled and tapped forward of the top ejection port. I put a pistol scope on top of that and woohoo I was in business! Shot a nice 7 pt last year at 100 yards or more thru the hardwoods (my longest shot for sure in the woods). He got drilled right thru the ticker, so am I happy, you betcha! Only caution I have with that is it may mess up the value of an older Model '94, but that's up to you.


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

About the only advantage of the side mount scope is that the iron sights are still usable. I think the "look thru" scope mounts on the barrel would put the scope way to high on the gun to be practicle.


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

If it's a pre-64 Winchester............and you are at all concerned about future value........Think twice before you drill & tap anything!


----------



## Randle (Nov 6, 2000)

Thanks Everyone, There are no pre-tapped holes so it looks like I'm stuck with the offset. I think I may just take it off and start using the iron sights.

Is there a way to tell if it is pre 1964? I really doubt if it is based on the older ones I have seen. This was bought at an auction years ago.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Here ya go for the age of your gun
http://armscollectors.com/sn/winlookup.php?file=win1894.dat

The scout scope option of mounting the scope on the barrel is the way to go just like Bearblade did. Those old side mounts are horrible. Plus, it has already devalued the gun in most instances...consider it a shooter now for the most part unless it's a special model or limited run etc, etc. Leupold and Burris both make nice intermediate eye relief low power scopes just for this application. Far superior to open sights, even in tight cover on moving animals. See thru scope mounts are garbage...most are cheap to begin with and cheap mounts have no place on any firearm. Almost everytime somone shows up at the range with a gun setup with see thru mounts, they can't hit the broad side of a barn with either! Stick to one or the other and practice. To me, a quality low powered scope is far faster and superior to open sights under any condition possible but thaat is what I'm accustom to.


----------



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

Let me add too, that prior to the set up I mentioned above (forward mounted pistol scope) I struggled with open sights in "the heat of battle". There was I think, just something about dropping that front sight dot down into the notch of the rear sight "just so" at that moment that it caused me a poor shot on occassion. I had success too with open sights, but the couple times I suffered made me change. Now everything is on one plane and much less prone to error in my opinion. The year before I got the 7 point I mentioned above was the first year I had the scope mounted. The year before I had a real nice 9 point come in and he too, dropped like a stone with that set-up. Again, be very cautious of affecting the value of a pre-64, but I mention all that above so maybe you won't have to struggle with the open sight issue like I did. In the end though, each to what works for him or her!


----------



## jcurtis (Oct 11, 2004)

stevebrandle said:


> About the only advantage of the side mount scope is that the iron sights are still usable. I think the "look thru" scope mounts on the barrel would put the scope way to high on the gun to be practicle.


I have a model 94AE with the look through for the open sights and it works fine.


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

After years selling guns I've come to the conclusion that most of the people that buy see-through mounts do it because of either A. they buy cheap scopes and are afraid of them breaking or B. they buy too powerful of a scope for their hunting conditions and can't see closeup. In the business they are known as "Bushnell carry handles".
In reply to a couple of the above posts-if it already is drilled and tapped for a side mount, any collector value is already gone.
The forward mount scope is a good idea as is a Williams or Lyman peepsight.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

UPhiker said:


> After years selling guns I've come to the conclusion that most of the people that buy see-through mounts do it because of either A. they buy cheap scopes and are afraid of them breaking or B. they buy too powerful of a scope for their hunting conditions and can't see closeup. In the business they are known as "Bushnell carry handles".
> In reply to a couple of the above posts-if it already is drilled and tapped for a side mount, any collector value is already gone.
> The forward mount scope is a good idea as is a Williams or Lyman peepsight.


 
Or C- they still hunt and it is easier to aguire a moving target with open sights, but a scope in low light conditions allow you to see your target better. A shotgun is a perfect exampl as mounting close to the bore is not as critical as with a rifle.


----------



## npbr (Oct 13, 2008)

Bearblade said:


> I didn't like the option of a an off center scope, so I had the barrel drilled and tapped forward of the top ejection port. I put a pistol scope on top of that and woohoo I was in business! Shot a nice 7 pt last year at 100 yards or more thru the hardwoods (my longest shot for sure in the woods). He got drilled right thru the ticker, so am I happy, you betcha! Only caution I have with that is it may mess up the value of an older Model '94, but that's up to you.


BearBlade I got cut off what handgun scope?


----------



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

It WAS a Swift 4X. Wish I could say I remember the Model, but I don't. I recently sold the rifle.


----------



## Llewellin (Aug 19, 2004)

I just got a winchester 94 deluxe model from my father in law. It was his fathers and is a 1938 pretty much in mint condition and also has a side mount. I haven't shot it yet because the scope was so old it was foggy and hard to see through. Gander has a place in Florida that rebuilds scopes for 35 bucks. The basically gut it and replace everything and they said it should be like new with the old look still. It should be back this week. I have never rifle hunted before so any suggestions with shooting this model and yardage of shots, etc. would be great help. Thanks guys


----------

